# Umlaute werden falsch übergeben



## Pasche (9. Sep 2005)

Ich habe ein echtes Problem bei der Übergabe von Umlauten zwischen 2 JSPs. Die Links mit den Umlauten werden generiert und sehen wie folgt aus:


```
[url="ergebnis.jsp?modus=artikel&suchbegriff=U-Bahn M%C3%BCnchen"]U-Bahn M&nchen[/url]
```

Gehe ich mit der Maus über den Link, ist folgendes in der Statusleiste zu sehen:







Wenn ich auf der nächsten JSP die Variable mit einem request.getParameter() auslese und direkt ausgebe, ist folgendes zu sehen:







Warum wird das ü nicht ausgegeben?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Sep 2005)

weil du kein request-Enconding gesetzt hat

(muss mit dem response-Encoding der vorhergehenden Seite übereinstimmen)


----------



## Pasche (9. Sep 2005)

Du meinst die Sache mit getCharacterEncoding? Kannst du mir ein Beispiel geben, in dem das angewendet wird?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Sep 2005)

ruf einfach 

request.setCharacterEncoding("MEINES");
// z.B. ISO-8859-1 oder UTF-8, eben das der Seite...

auf, BEVOR du das erste mal request.getParameter machst


----------



## Pasche (9. Sep 2005)

Verdammt, das funktioniert ja sogar  :lol: 

Danke


----------

